# TEE with RT & LT Heart Cath



## Joyce Burchett (Oct 15, 2010)

Physician did a Rt & Lt Heart Cath followed immediately with transesophageal echo--my question is there a problem billing both procedures same day?  Would I have to use Modifier 59 for the TEE?


----------



## dphillips (Oct 15, 2010)

There should not be a problem with billing these the same day and no modifier should be needed. We have billed both of these before and never had a problem.

Dawn CPC,CCC


----------

